# Fedor wants Lesnar!!!



## AceHBK (Feb 19, 2009)

I watched MMA Live on espn.com and they reported that Fedor hopes to sit down with Dana White in June to see if a match can be done.
Plan on holding your breath for this or is this just more smoke being blowed?

Do you think this deal can be done in order to make this fight happen?  If Mir beats Lesnar do you think it will still happen?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 19, 2009)

I hope Mir vs Lesnar gets puts on hold and Mir gets a shot at whoever wins that match.  I just want to see Fedor in the UFC.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 19, 2009)

I would rather have Lesnar disappear from the face of the MMA world and see Mir vs Emelianenko.

But Lesnar's there, and Fedor will probably be asked to do a fight or three in the UFC for a shot at the title, and to make as much money as possible for the UFC.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 19, 2009)

it is a lose lose for fedor

if he wins, he beat a guy with no experience

if he loses..............


----------



## searcher (Feb 19, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> it is a lose lose for fedor
> 
> if he wins, he beat a guy with no experience
> 
> if he loses..............


 

I disagree.   If he wins, he is the guy who pounded the physically imposing beast from the WWE.   If he loses, yes it is bad for him.

But I think that whoever faces Lesner, needs to beat him very badly.   Not justa submission or a knockout.   An utter beating.   It is the only way he is going to hang it up.   He must be humiliated.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 19, 2009)

why should lesner hang it up?


----------



## jarrod (Feb 19, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> why should lesner hang it up?


 
i can't answer for searcher, but as a long time mma fan i really prefer to keep the cross-contamination with pro-wrestling to a minimum.  then there is also the fact that i tend to dislike watching one-dimensional fighters, especially wrestlers.  plus i prefer to see technique over pure athleticism.  athleticism certainly has it's place, but i'm really just not that interested in seeing a huge guy ground & pound heavyweights that are 40lbs lighter than him.  

i'm open to being a fan of his if he develops further down the road though.  but in no way did he deserve a title shot, that was just dana white trying to get randy out of the ufc.

jf


----------



## searcher (Feb 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i can't answer for searcher, but as a long time mma fan i really prefer to keep the cross-contamination with pro-wrestling to a minimum. then there is also the fact that i tend to dislike watching one-dimensional fighters, especially wrestlers. plus i prefer to see technique over pure athleticism. athleticism certainly has it's place, but i'm really just not that interested in seeing a huge guy ground & pound heavyweights that are 40lbs lighter than him.
> 
> i'm open to being a fan of his if he develops further down the road though. but in no way did he deserve a title shot, that was just dana white trying to get randy out of the ufc.
> 
> jf


 

Jarrod is thinking the exact same way I am.    I want to keep the WWE away from the UFC and the UFC guys away from the WWE.

It just sucks the credibility of the UFC and its fighter sdown the crapper.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Feb 27, 2009)

*What about Dan "The Beast" Severn? He was an AWA wrestler when he came to the UFC way back in its early days. Granted he only had 5 days, and was a quick learner. Eventually being a triple crown winner, and an 8 time UFC winner.*

*So like it or not the UFC did have ties to pro wrestling when it didn't single anybody out from competition.*

*I do agree Brock needs time to develop. He also needs heavyweights close to his size at 260, or 270 who are more athletic than they look. Guys who can knock him into next week. Its the only way he'll get experience to develop into an all round fighter, and not just a powerhouse which he has down.*

*At this point Fedor losing to Brock wouldn't be as bad as everybody thinks. It would actually show people that Brock isn't as one dimensional as people believe. It would just throw him into the spotlight even more which a lot of people would hate.*

*If Fedor wins then it means Brock is learning the hard way. That there are no easy roads in MMA.*

*Strength wise Brock is a great heavyweight. However it takes more than going for a knock out in the sport. Brock needs to work on his ground game. Once he comes into his own there where he is an all around threat maybe he can shake off the pro wrestling image people aren't so fond of.*


----------



## jarrod (Feb 27, 2009)

don't forget ken shamrock, brian johnston, tank abbott, kazushi sakuraba...plenty of cross over between mma & pro wrestling.  nobody's denying it, just saying i don't care for it.  it was bad for the image of mma when it was developing & i still don't like to see them cross over.


----------



## -steve- (Mar 4, 2009)

I dont really mind the crossing over of fighters so much, but I also don't want the UFC to be anything like WWE and lately it seems as it might be heading that way. Brock did not deserve a title shot but he was given one anyway for his entertainement value and ability to draw a crowd.


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 4, 2009)

I completely agree that Lesnar did not deserve a title shot yet...however it's hard to deny the fact that he beat Couture.

I think the Fedor fight is interesting on a couple of aspects.  One, I think it shows that Fedor didn't think the Couture fight was as big a deal because he wasn't willing to negotiate with Dana for it.  Two, I think that if anyone was going to hand a beat down on Lesnar it would be Fedor...he's a physical beast who also has some great skills in the ring/cage.

Clearly they aren't going to put this in front of the Lesnar/Mir fight, they really need to consolidate the belt or they will lose more credibility than having a WWE star as their HW champ.  I would love to see Fedor in the UFC, and I would love to see Dana set up a Fedor/Couture match as a lead in to the Lesnar fight (assuming Lesnar beats Mir, and I don't consider that to be in the bag).


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 5, 2009)

The fact that WWE and UFC seem to have some bleedover doesn't bother me, as long as the athletes are coming *from* the WWE *to* the UFC. I hate to see things happen like Ken Shamrock, Tank Abbot, Don Frye, etc. happen when they become outright entertainers as opposed to, well, gladiators, for lack of a better term.

Anyone who fights in MMA events, large or small, is an entertainer in their own right. They are putting butts in the seats for people to watch them fight. The difference is that MMA is real...WWE is not. Not to mention that the storylines for WWE have become so watered down and craptacular that it's not even worth mentioning...but that's a topic for another thread in another place.

The reason I don't have a problem with athletes that come from the WWE to the UFC....look at Lesnar. He isn't the most technically profound guy, but there is no doubting that he has gotten the job done. I'm not a fan of him, either, so don't get me wrong...but you have to respect someone that is just that big and powerful that he's hard to handle...even if the technique is not there. Not to mention that it really does promote the UFC in a huge way. I also don't see any way that it discredits the UFC, simply because Lesnar *does* have the ability to win against valid opponents...unlike Kimbo Slice, who was put against less-than-spectacular opponents and set up to win from the start...we all see where that went.

Regarding the possibility of a Lesnar/Fedor fight...that would be pretty cool to see, but then again, just havnig Fedor in the UFC alone would be a great thing, if only for one fight. The heavyweight division is lacking, and putting one of the best, if not *the *best, heavyweight fighters in the division would really add some life to the division. 

I look at it this way...when I used to watch boxing when I was younger, I used to love to watch the heavyweights fight, simply because they were just big guys slugging it out. Not that watching the lower weights wasn't exciting in its own right...but the heavyweights always (for me, anyway) had this "awe factor"....kind of like heavyweight wrestlers had back in the early 80's when pro wrestling was so huge. That's strictly my opinion, and I don't know if anyone else will even know what I'm talking about there...but getting to the point, there aren't that many guys in the heavyweight division in the UFC at this point. It would sure add to it to see someone like Fedor step in the Octagon. I think if that were to happen, we would probably see more heavyweight contenders start to come out of the woodworks...hopefully, *valid* contenders.

But I think the possibility of Lesnar/Fedor would be huge...although, I'm not sure it should be a title fight...simply because if Mir beats Lesnar, (and I'm hoping he does...sincerely) then that would mean that Fedor would have to fight Mir, which wouldn't be a bad fight either. But I think there would be more of a draw to see Lesnar/Fedor than there would be for Mir/Fedor, because Lesnar just simply is not a likable guy. Mir has his moments of cockiness, but Lesnar just comes across...to me, at least...as thinking that he is unstopable. I would enjoy watching Fedor pound the crap out of him...and make it last as long as possible...just to beat some humility into the guy.

*After* that, I would love to see Mir/Fedor. Still see Fedor coming out on top of that one, but it would be a more technical fight, IMO, and more enjoyable to watch from a technical standpoint.

Edit:  Forgot to mention that Lesnar getting a title shot is just proof that the heavyweight division is severly lacking in valid contenders.  How does a guy with what, 4 fights under his belt, get a shot at being "the man to beat"?  Obviously a title shot was given based on popularity...which is crap, IMO.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lets have people like the Undertaker and Umaga come over to the UFC and maybe Randy Horton, hell lets even let Vince Mc Mahan come for the love of God. Please do not turn the UFC into another soap opera.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 5, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Lets have people like the Undertaker and Umaga come over to the UFC and maybe Randy Horton, hell lets even let Vince Mc Mahan come for the love of God. Please do not turn the UFC into another soap opera.


 
That's what I was saying before, though...

The UFC doesn't have story lines...it's simply 2 fighters in the Octagon, and that's it.  

Maybe it's just me, but it wouldn't matter if Brad Pitt came to the UFC...as long has he had skill as an MMA fighter, what does it matter? 

Lesnar doesn't get on the mic in the Octagon and call his buddies from the dressing room to back him up in a "lumberjack" fight or anything...he trains hard, actually has *valid* skill as a wrestler...not a *pro* wrestler, but actual Greco-Roman style (?) wrestling.  He's a big, powerful, strong dude who obviously can give and receive a beating, and has some technical ability.

Honestly, if he had never wrestled in the WWE, he wouldn't have gotten a title shot this quickly.  *But just because he wrestled in the WWE doesn't mean that he's not a respectable opponent.*

As long as story lines stay out of the UFC, and it doesn't start trying to bill itself like some kind of circus act, I see no problem at all with guys who can actually fight with skill joining the organization.

Look at it this way...what if Fedor had been a pro wrestler?  What if he wrestled in the WWE before realizing that he would be a better competitor in MMA?  Would that make him any less valid?


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 5, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> Unlike *Kimbo Slice*, who was put against less-than-spectacular opponents and set up to win from the start...we all see where that went.


 
Whatever DID happen to him? I heard all sorts of rumours, but never saw anything.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 5, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> Whatever DID happen to him? I heard all sorts of rumours, but never saw anything.


 

:idunno: 

Not real sure...kinda shows his validity as a fighter, though, that no other organizations were chomping at the bit to pick him up.

And, IMO, that's what will eventually happen to Lesnar...*if* he doesn't adapt and start training in the martial art side of MMA.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 10, 2009)

The last I saw of kimbo was shortly after his loss to seth, he helped announce for k1 I beleive.. since than.. haven't seen/heard anything.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 11, 2009)

Interesting.

FWIW, Kimbo seemed like a nice guy, and I hate to see a career end like that, just because the org went down.

He needed alot of work, but I think, given a year or 2, he would make a pretty intimidating fighter.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Broc Lesner might not have put in his dues long enough to deserve that title fight but he did have what it takes to become the champ, thats the bottom line. He has the title to prove it. 

I don't mind seeing a cross over between wrestling and MMA. It makes me want to watch MMA more because I want to see if they were all talk when wrestling in WWE or if they really could back up all they're trash talk that they do to each other in WWE. I think that we saw that Broc could back his words up for real.


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 11, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Broc Lesner might not have put in his dues long enough to deserve that title fight but he did have what it takes to become the champ, thats the bottom line. He has the title to prove it.
> 
> I don't mind seeing a cross over between wrestling and MMA. It makes me want to watch MMA more because I want to see if they were all talk when wrestling in WWE or if they really could back up all they're trash talk that they do to each other in WWE. I think that we saw that Broc could back his words up for real.



I agree, however I would point out that common perception is you're not really the champ until you've defended your title...we'll see if Brock is the champ he says he is if he beats Mir.

Just my humble opinion


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 11, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> Interesting.
> 
> FWIW, Kimbo seemed like a nice guy, and I hate to see a career end like that, just because the org went down.
> 
> He needed alot of work, but I think, given a year or 2, he would make a pretty intimidating fighter.


 

I agree.  Kimbo took a lot of heat and really it should have been pointed at EliteXC for not using him the right way.  Kimbo was smart enough to get paid.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree,

Lesnar is a great wrestler. No doubt about it. NCAA Heavy Weight Champ isn't anything to sneeze at.  However, I think he does need to get crisper with his abilities.  Let's face it, he out muscled and out weighed Randy.



Nolerama said:


> I would rather have Lesnar disappear from the face of the MMA world and see Mir vs Emelianenko.
> 
> But Lesnar's there, and Fedor will probably be asked to do a fight or three in the UFC for a shot at the title, and to make as much money as possible for the UFC.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 12, 2009)

searcher said:


> I disagree.   If he wins, he is the guy who pounded the physically imposing beast from the WWE.   If he loses, yes it is bad for him.
> 
> But I think that whoever faces Lesner, needs to beat him very badly.   Not justa submission or a knockout.   An utter beating.   It is the only way he is going to hang it up.   He must be humiliated.


 And if Lesner does the beating?  (not that I think he'll beat Fedor).


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 12, 2009)

BrandonLucas said:


> Interesting.
> 
> FWIW, Kimbo seemed like a nice guy, and I hate to see a career end like that, just because the org went down.
> 
> He needed alot of work, but I think, given a year or 2, he would make a pretty intimidating fighter.


 In a year or two he'd have been pushing the age most fighters think of hanging it up.  Kimbo's problem wasn't that he didn't have potential......it's that he started honing his potential far too late.


----------

